# DrillSpot.com An Interesting Little Tid Bit



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I was looking for some flexible hose to hook up the dust port on my Delta chop saw and had hit all the local home improvement and hardware stores without luck. Starting to wonder if I'll ever find some I think of Google so I start looking. Even there it wasn't easy but I finally start to find some and Grainger is one place. You need an account there which I don't have but can use a friends but I decide to keep looking.

So I come across this place called DrillSpot.com, I think I've heard of it or come across it before but never ordered from them. I'm a little bit leery but on Monday I place the order, pick 3 day shipping, says it will arrive Thursday so all is good.

So it's Tuesday and I happen to be home and the UPS truck drives up. I already received the two packages I was expecting today, so I think, could that be the hose? So I look at the box and it shipped from Grainger. I get it in the house, open it, sure enough the hose, from DrillSpot.com via Grainger.

So, knowing this now, not only will I not be leery of ordering from DrillSpot.com, if there's something I want at Grainger I'll see if DrillSpot.com has it because it's a whole lot easier this way.

Oh and what made this hose hard to find is it's 1-3/4" ID, not a very common size I found out, and very flexible.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip I took a quick look at DrillSpot.com they have anything you want.
Glad you have found what you were looking for.


----------



## LouJC (Aug 14, 2009)

I had an account with Granger many years ago, I hadn't used it in probably 15 years, but I was still able to order from them about a month ago. I was surprised it worked because about everything except my name has changed in the 15 years.
On your delema, I had the same problem with my Rayobi chop saw, I was wandering around the hardware store and came across a sump pump hose, I figured I'd try it anyway, nothing to loose if it don't fit I'll bring it back, But I'll be darn it fit the chop saw and I and it fit my bandsaw and my scrole saw as well, it only cost me like $11. I was a Happy Camper that day.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks curt


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm leary of a lot of web sites too. thx


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That's where I get my Green Masking tape. I posted the link before.

It's a special masking tape that stick to 'hard to stick to surfaces' Great for places where clamps are no good.

http://www.drillspot.com/products/306196/3M_2060-1A_1X60YD_Green_Mask_Tape


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Gary, does your tape come from Grainger too? That was the main reason I mentioned this, I was surprised at that, not the fact that I found DrillSpot.com.

Lou you were lucky. I looked at sump pump hose too, even bought a roll of the biggest, too small, took it back.


----------

